
Show HN: Why we moved our servers to Iceland - harianus
https://blog.simpleanalytics.io/why-we-moved-our-servers-to-iceland?ref=news.ycombinator.com
======
tristanho
This is great.

The one thing I don't see mentioned is the cost. How much more does it cost
(say compared to DigitalOcean) for a VPS in Iceland?

Not implying an extra cost wouldn't be worthwhile, but curious if it's a
marginal difference or something like double the price.

~~~
harianus
Good point which I forgot to mention in the article.

There are not a Linodes or Digital Oceans in Iceland so it’s definitely more
expensive. I think it’s safe to say it’s almost double the price if you buy a
VPS with similar specs. Check out 1984hosting.com or orangewebsite.com to
figure out for yourself.

~~~
ypkuby
As someone who now exclusively hosts in Iceland + Finland for two very freedom
of speech and arguably good privacy countries, Iceland costs me twice as much
as Finland.

Put into perspective, I pay the equivalent of 100eur in Iceland for a decent
sized server (64GB memory, 4TB storage, and my own subnet announced), and in
Finland I pay 34eur for the exact same specifications.

------
harianus
Hi Hacker News,

I'm the writer of this blog post. I am pretty sure that HN readers will find
incorrect assumptions or know how to tackle the described problems better. I
can handle HN feedback, so please help this guy out ;-)

~~~
TicklishTiger
From the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

"Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
be Show HNs."

